# flipping docks



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

When i try underhand casting under docks i always seem to wrap my line on my reel handle or itll catch an eye on my rod and result in my float an jig comeing back at me sometimes knotting up....
I was wanting some thoughts. Maybe a quality underspin. Im using a light 6'6" fenwick with a fast tip.
Any suggestions?


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Try shooting the jig (lure)
With about 2'-3' or so of line off the rod tip. Open bail and hook line like you're going to cast. Grab jig between index finger and thumb. Pull line and bend (load) the rod. Aim at target and release. It takes a little practice to get the hang of it. I don't fish many docks but it works good on low hanging trees.
There has to be a YouTube on it... look up "Dock Shooting"


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

I'm going to try the dock shooting this year... Lots of areas in the lakes I fish that don't see many lures that could be accessible by the technique... Hope it's easy as it looks! I'm sure it will take some practice.
I tried skipping with limited success... Light jigs usually only skip once for me.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Look up Mr. Crappie(Wally Marshall) on you tube shooting docks. I don't know if you're using a float if this will work for you. I would suggest you learn to skip the docks. I wouldn't think it should be a problem with a float. It's much easier and just as effective, for me anyway.


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

I'm far from an expert at getting under docks etc. Sometimes I do it right other times I blame the sun in my eyes.. Skipping a lure takes some work and the right technique. I have skipped larger soft plastics the surface area of the lure I believe makes the bounce easier. Like skipping a rock the surface size and speed need to be matched to get a skip. Find open water away from trees and out of the wind to practice. It will be less frustrating and you will lose less lures until you have some success.
I did a little practice at the dock shooting technique just this past week. I attached a split shot so the hook was not there for my safety. I tried two different rods and a few times maybe I was close to a short cast. Some were too low and hit close, some went straight up. Timing the lure release with the trigger finger release is a challenge. Most of the you tube videos on dock shooting look easy if there was a failure it likely was edited out. The dock shooting how to videos I have watched are not as instructional as I hoped to to find. They show more about fish being caught than they do of the technique. My Learning curve will likely be accompanied by many lost jigs and time invested. Catching fish is the goal so I will try to learn this style of casting. Good luck and wear eye protection until you get the hang of shooting jigs.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks guys appreciate it. Shooting and skipping both work an ive done both. But with a float its hard to do. And actually still will catch my line on the eyes of my rod,stoppingy cast.
Only thing i can think of is going from braid to a smooth mono,an pissibly a quality underspin. Usually when fishingdocks im in the kayak.

Lol or jyst deal with,i only do itfor bout a month out of the year.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Came across that vid the other night. The float adds an extra dimension there. Maybe try to find some small super light floats? Might make a difference.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

This is something I struggle with as well. I have been practicing but I am still not very good. I also realized how much that extra couple feet makes in catching a nice fish or not.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Came across that vid the other night. The float adds an extra dimension there. Maybe try to find some small super light floats? Might make a difference.


Lol! He's like 5 feet from the dock... My 4 yr old could do that... Lol


----------

